

Chess and 18th Century artificial intelligence - ColinWright
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-21876120

======
meric
Don't master something because you want to be recognized as a master. When
you're so good at something, others either think its easy (because it looks
that way) or think they themselves were just untalented (when they finally try
it themselves for the first time), and rarely attribute your success to your
focus, hardwork and dedication.

